# bonding



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

i really love animals especially birds and i have some chickens. 2 of them i have had for a while and i have a good bond with one of them and a great bond with the other, however i have 3 new chickens and i was wondering if there was an easy way to bond with them. please post any suggestions!


Chickenmadkaris


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Talk to them, hand feed treats, pick the up and mess with them alot. Thats what we do.


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks will try that!


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

ive been talking to them and feeding them by hand and already one of them is letting me pick her up and not running away! i hope she will become like my other chicken who follows me around, talks back to me and sleeps on my lap


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

it takes a while to bond but its worth the effort.


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah i have a great bond with one of them  i did take a while but now its like shes actually part of the family!


----------



## Chickenmadkaris (Apr 29, 2013)

im so happy now as one of the new chickens is almost just like my others and she lets me pick her up and she doesnt run away.she even tries to eat all of my clothes!!!


----------

